
Route53 Dynamic DNS Update Script - rocketcity
https://gist.github.com/nickrobinson/4361117eb34b56f5130762e4bdf95d83
======
rocketcity
Here is a quick and dirty script to update an A record in Route53 based on
your current IP address. I run this script on my homeserver via cron to always
keep my DynamicDNS record up to date. Works great if you are hosting a VPN
server on your home server.

